# General > Technical Support >  Backlight bleed on LCD TV?

## Liz

I treated myself to an LCD TV recently and have been really pleased with it.

However, during nighttime viewing I have been getting a bit of light 'seeping' through into the top left hand corner of the screen during dark scenes. Can see this really getting on my nerves! ::  It does seem to vary according to programme.

I checked a blank channel and there is a slightly lighter 'cloud' showing in the top left hand corner which gets less the nearer the screen I go.

Not having had an LCD before I'm not sure whether this is normal?

So would much appreciate advice from those of you with LCD TVs.

Thanks!

----------


## angela5

Found this liz

http://www.pchardwarehelp.com/guides...t-bleeding.php

----------


## Liz

Cheers for that Angela.

Not really sure whether it is blacklight bleed or just what the backlight looks like? ::

----------


## EDDIE

i have sony 32 and i have no back light problems at all i would get it exchanged u didnt pay for that and i would not accept that is normal because it isnt

----------


## Liz

Thanks Eddie.

Strangely it hasn't been so bad tonight and the screen has been more 'uniform'. The blacks in Strictly Come Dancing were really good tonight so wonder whether much of it depends on the quality of the blacks in each programme?
Just hoping it stays like this as, apart from this,it is a brilliant TV.

What are the blacks like on your TV Eddie?

----------


## Boozeburglar

How 'recently' is recent? Where did you buy it from?

You could certainly argue the case for a refund or replacement, though I would suggest that it might be a common problem with certain models, and you might be better doing some research first so you make the right decision.

Try www.avforums.com, their forums have a lot of info., and you may be able to find lots on your model specifically if you do a search.

Here is a link for the LCD tv section, good luck!

http://www.avforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=155

 :Wink:

----------


## Liz

> How 'recently' is recent? Where did you buy it from?
> 
> You could certainly argue the case for a refund or replacement, though I would suggest that it might be a common problem with certain models, and you might be better doing some research first so you make the right decision.
> 
> Try www.avforums.com, their forums have a lot of info., and you may be able to find lots on your model specifically if you do a search.
> 
> Here is a link for the LCD tv section, good luck!
> 
> http://www.avforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=155


I bought it two weeks ago from Colin Chessor(who I will get in contact with now).

I use AV Forums a lot and have already asked on there but it is a really confusing issue with some saying it is on every LCD to others saying it shouldn't be there at all.
It does definitely vary with the quality of the broadcast and the blacks.

It is such a shame as it spoils a really good TV!

The problem is if it is taken away to be exchanged I won't have a TV!!! There is no way I could do without a TV even for a few days!

Could do with winning some money and buying another! :Grin:

----------


## EDDIE

> Thanks Eddie.
> 
> Strangely it hasn't been so bad tonight and the screen has been more 'uniform'. The blacks in Strictly Come Dancing were really good tonight so wonder whether much of it depends on the quality of the blacks in each programme?
> Just hoping it stays like this as, apart from this,it is a brilliant TV.
> 
> What are the blacks like on your TV Eddie?


Blacks on mine are spot on but i have freeview built into the tv and thats what i get but when u buy a lcd u try to get a high contrast ratio i think mines is about 5000 to 1 thats what makes a difference with the colours but when i bought my lcd i had to alter the brightness and colour contrast  to a custom setting the defaults settings i didnt like.
Just as a matter of interest if use your dvd player using a scart the quality is rubbish because there is more lines in the lcd to an old tv u have to get another dvd player which has a hdmi connection and it upscales the dvd to near high def and makes a difference.
And the other thing as well i bought a playstaion 3 so i can play games and watch blu ray high def films on the lcd and when u watch a high def movie then go back to watching freeview it makes freeview quality rubbish and playing games on a lcd is really good
Is your programs going through a skybox or freeview box first then going to the tv in scart form that would explain why ure not happy

----------


## EDDIE

The other thing as well if u have just bought the tv and your in doubt it might be worthwhile takeing out a 5 year breakdown cover from the shop u bought it from u should still be able to get it after a certain number days after u bought because the bog standard guarntee that comes with lcd means if it breaks down u have to post it away to get fixed were a 5 year cover from a shop they will come out and fix it at your home its with considering?

----------


## Liz

Thanks again Eddie.

The contrast ratio on my TV is about 8000:1.  I have to say that the blacks are really good and the problem is more when there is a really dark background but think this may be a lot to do with the broadcast as it seems to vary from programme to programme. I sid change the settings from the default settings as these were too bright for me.

It does have inbuilt Freeview but I have a Humax PVR connected by a really good scart lead so I watch through this most of the time as the picture is slightly better.
I have an upscaling DVD Player which is connected by a really good HDmi cable.
I got a free 5 year warranty with the TV which is great.

I have found on AV Forums that turning the backlight level down a wee bit might help but you have to use the Service Menu and not sure whether this would invalidate the warranty? I have contacted Panasonic to find out.

I have contacted Colin Chessor and have to say their customer service (thanks to Dawn!) is really good.

I know that nothing much can be done now due to the holidays but hopefully things will settle down.
Other than this it is a stunning TV which is only let down by poor broadcasts!

----------


## Boozeburglar

I would consider it a fault and return it, personally.

It is uneven and if the backlight bleeds at all at high settings it should be uniform at least, and therefore you can get rid of it by turning it down.

A good Progressive Scan DVD with a quality scart will be fine at the lower end of the HD requirements.

 :Wink:

----------


## Boozeburglar

Crikey you have to use the service menu?

Mine has 16 levels in the Picture Setup, are you sure?

Which model?

 :Wink:

----------


## Liz

> Crikey you have to use the service menu?
> 
> Mine has 16 levels in the Picture Setup, are you sure?
> 
> Which model?


Yes afraid so!

It is a Panasonic 32LXD700 and there is nothing in the menu to change the backlight settings. You are right in saying that the backlight is uneven but when I go up close to the TV it looks even!

----------


## JEBriskham

Liz - I've just bought a Panasonic TH-37PX70 which is the Plasma version. I did a lot of research before going for this plasma model and went for it as clouding, or backlight bleeding, is seemingly quite common in LCD's. I'm not an expert on this, and can only go on what I've read (as I've never owned an LCD) but it seemingly varies between sets and is caused by the back-light escaping from behind the panel, and you seemingly see it most in the corners. I'm not too sure re your query re invalidating the warranty if you enter the services menu, but if you find out can you let me know as I want to try down-scaling mine by 2 or 3%, and that can only be done from the services menu as well.

----------


## Liz

I have 'spoken' to a few people with the same TV and they don't have any backlight bleed so it just seems I've been unlucky. :Frown: 
Thankfully it's not too bad but enough to be annoying!

I have asked Panasonic about accessing the service menu and will let you know when they reply. Although they are a wee bit slow just now.

Do you know how to access the Service Menu? I was told to hold down the F on the top of the Tv and press 0 three times but this just brought up a demo of Motion Pro.
Then someone else said to hold down -/v and do the same thing but nothing happened!

What do you think of the Plasma? I am beginning to wonder whether I should have gone for this as well but read that Plasma pictures can be a bit 'softer' than LCDs?

If only I could get rid of this backlight problem then the TV would be almost perfect!

Can I  be cheeky and ask why you want to turn the backlight down?

----------


## EDDIE

i had a goodmans tapless recorder with freeview in it i used to use until i got an lcd the picture quality wasnt good so i ended up bining it if ure useing a Humax PVR  and if its going to the lcd via a scart that might be part of your problem because the lcd has more lines in it than an old tv that why i had to get rid of my one i noticed u can get these freeview boxes now with an hdmi upscaler in them.
If i was u i would definatley not put up with the back light thats not normal i would annoy the shop until its fixed i honestly have no back light what so ever and your the first person that i know of that has the problem

----------


## Liz

I really don't think that the Humax PVR will be causing the problem as I know a lot of people who have this connected to an LCD with no problem.
It is on inbuilt Freeview and HDmi channels as well.

I have been asking on forums and, unfortunately, there are a lot of people with backlight problems on LCD to greater or lesser degree.
I am not sure whether I should exchange it for a Plasma.
The thing is, apart from this problem, I really love this TV!

----------


## Liz

> i had a goodmans tapless recorder with freeview in it i used to use until i got an lcd the picture quality wasnt good so i ended up bining it if ure useing a Humax PVR  and if its going to the lcd via a scart that might be part of your problem because the lcd has more lines in it than an old tv that why i had to get rid of my one i noticed u can get these freeview boxes now with an hdmi upscaler in them.
> If i was u i would definatley not put up with the back light thats not normal i would annoy the shop until its fixed i honestly have no back light what so ever and your the first person that i know of that has the problem


What TV do you have Eddie?

----------


## EDDIE

i have sony bravio 32 i bought it last year so it will probably be a lower spec  to the new ones one of the worst thing these days is the minute u buy something its out of date.

----------


## Liz

I know! You will never keep up but as long as it is a good Tv and you enjoy it then it doesn't matter.

----------


## Liz

Well my TV is being 'inspected' next week and I am really hoping to get a replacement as the backlight problem really gets on my nerves and spoils an otherwise great TV. :Frown:  Due to illness, I watch a lot of TV and this makes it even worse!

I contacted Panasonic and was told a bit of backlight bleed is normal.
I think this is quite a cheek considering the cost of the TV!

The problem is I am not sure what backlight is supposed to look like but don't think a yellow cloud in the corner of the screen sounds right?

The whole screen takes on a yellow hue after the TV has 'heated up' so the 'cloud' blends in more but can still be seen in some dark scenes.

 Wish me luck!

----------


## EDDIE

I dont care what anyone says there shouldnt be any back light that catches the eyes attention.Its not normal i would just keep annoying them

----------


## Liz

> I dont care what anyone says there shouldnt be any back light that catches the eyes attention.Its not normal i would just keep annoying them


Thanks Eddie. I will let you know how I get on.

----------


## Riffman

Have you tried adjusting the viewing angle?

Of adjusting the screen brightness? Our LCD always comes on too bright for my liking and I turn the brightness down to increase the quality of the blacks.

----------


## Liz

> Have you tried adjusting the viewing angle?
> 
> Of adjusting the screen brightness? Our LCD always comes on too bright for my liking and I turn the brightness down to increase the quality of the blacks.


Yes thanks I have tried various settings and it makes no difference.
The TV was on Dynamic after auto set up and this nearly scorched my eyeballs! :: 

For some reason,on the Panasonic, there is no way of changing the backlight.
Well apart from the Service Menu which is not supposed to be accessed by the owner.

What should a blank screen actually look like on an LCD?

I was watching QVC today and the TVs they were showing seemed to have a uniform 'black' whereas mine has this yellow hue which comes on after a few hours with some patches of blue.
Blacks in the main picture don't look too bad but aren't good in backgrounds or night scenes.

I know blacks on LCDs aren't perfect but I don't mind that as the rest of the picture makes up for it.

If I could get rid of the yellow clouding then I would be a happy bunny. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Well I got a replacment TV today (direct from Panasonic) and am really peed off as the backlight bleed/clouding is worse than the one I have!!! :Frown: 

I keep being told that all LCD TVs have some form of backlight bleed but surely not enough to spoil viewing?

My TV has a fantastic picture as long as there aren't any dark scenes! :: 

I just wondered how many of you with LCD TVs have this problem?

I really don't know what to do now. The TV was a very considered purchase as it one of the more expensive ones on the market and I am not happy to just put up with this but don't know how many replacements I will need to go through before I get one without this problem?

----------


## TBH

> Well I got a replacment TV today (direct from Panasonic) and am really peed off as the backlight bleed/clouding is worse than the one I have!!!
> 
> I keep being told that all LCD TVs have some form of backlight bleed but surely not enough to spoil viewing?
> 
> My TV has a fantastic picture as long as there aren't any dark scenes!
> 
> I just wondered how many of you with LCD TVs have this problem?
> 
> I really don't know what to do now. The TV was a very considered purchase as it one of the more expensive ones on the market and I am not happy to just put up with this but don't know how many replacements I will need to go through before I get one without this problem?


Get yourself a nice plasma tv, much better picture quality.

----------


## EDDIE

> Well I got a replacment TV today (direct from Panasonic) and am really peed off as the backlight bleed/clouding is worse than the one I have!!!
> 
> I keep being told that all LCD TVs have some form of backlight bleed but surely not enough to spoil viewing?
> 
> My TV has a fantastic picture as long as there aren't any dark scenes!
> 
> I just wondered how many of you with LCD TVs have this problem?
> 
> I really don't know what to do now. The TV was a very considered purchase as it one of the more expensive ones on the market and I am not happy to just put up with this but don't know how many replacements I will need to go through before I get one without this problem?


If your not happy i would keep on annoying them for all you no u might have got a another tv from the same faulty batch i would send it back and might be an idea to ask them for a different model or newer model and pay the difference  or try and get your money back.
Have u ever thought about getting someone local like allcan on olrig street to come up and have a quick look at for u for second opinion.

----------


## Liz

Thanks both.

I have been considering a Plasma but think it might be too big for my living room and I like the fact that LCD doesn't have a reflective screen so I can't see myself on TV!

Eddie I did have someone local come and look at my Tv and he couldn't see a problem! I promise I am not making it up though and the replacement one is even worse.

Panasonic have new models coming out from March -June so I may wait to see what they are like and then ask for one of them.

It's a real pest as I researched this flipping TV for such a long time! :Frown:

----------


## Liz

> Get yourself a nice plasma tv, much better picture quality.


Well I am now seriously considering getting a Plasma to eradicate the backlight problem.

How many of you have Plasmas and how happy are you with it?

Is reflection a big problem? I usually pull the curtains when watching TV in daytime so hoping this will help? ::

----------

